# How much does a custom built single speed cost?



## ThisBikeIsAPipeBomb (Jul 9, 2009)

On average how much does a simple custom cost?


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

custom frame built? or putting selected parts on a selected frame? from your previous post it doesnt sound like you have much money to put into a bike.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I think you can take a forty dollar beater from CL and it turn it into a SS by taking off the derailleurs and finding a cog on the freewheel that you like and go from there. Or there is the other end, like Dave Hickey who took a 3Rensho and put $2200 into it and that bike is beautiful.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=165814&highlight=3Rensho

Custom frames, well I went to the North American Hand Made Bicycle Show and I can tell you the sky is the limit. The average frame that I looked at (that had the specifications I wanted) was around $3000, though you could do cheaper if you wanted. Richard Sachs and Vanilla have stopped taking orders but they were both at about the six year waiting list and they get premium dollars for their bikes. 

I converted a Marinoni and put $1250 into it but this bike was meant to be an experiment. It was going to let me know what I wanted in a true custom bike and have one hand built for me next year. But now I like this bike so much, I don't think I need to spend thousands more on a custom. So this is as custom as I am going to get but you never know that new Trek Madone with the Gates belt drive and flat bars has really piqued my interest. 

But you don't need to spend a ton of money to make a bike custom. Look at all the different Surly's on this board, all tweaked for each individual rider. 

The question for me is what do you mean by "simple custom" and why do you think you need this?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*depends*



ThisBikeIsAPipeBomb said:


> On average how much does a simple custom cost?


Custom frame: $1500 to $3000.

Wheels: $500 to $800 (depending on hubs).

Balance of top of the line components: $1000 to $1500 (cranks, chain ring, pedals, cog/freewheel, bottom bracket, seat post, seat, brake(s), lever(s), chain, headset, stem, handlebar, tape, bottle cages, tires, tubes.

I assume if you are going custom, you're putting good stuff on it. There is a very wide variation in costs, depending on what you choose. For example, a simple cog could cost anywhere from $15 to $120.


----------



## ThisBikeIsAPipeBomb (Jul 9, 2009)

SPECBender said:


> custom frame built? or putting selected parts on a selected frame? from your previous post it doesnt sound like you have much money to put into a bike.



This isn't about my bike though. It was just curiosity.


----------



## ThisBikeIsAPipeBomb (Jul 9, 2009)

blakcloud said:


> The question for me is what do you mean by "simple custom" and why do you think you need this?



I say simple because I don't need a fancy bike. I need a straight single speed without any frills. I don't think i need it. I was just wondering really.


----------



## jhaskins (Sep 13, 2005)

As stated earlier, it depends on what you want. You could go with a used frame, or one from bikeisland or Leader for < $200. A decent wheelset can be had for < $200.
The following can be had for < $100:
-cranks
-bar, stem and post 
-carbon fork and headset
-BB, cog, chain, bar tape, brakes & cables
Now get tires/tubes, a seat and pedals and you are set
So for under $800 you can have a decent, custom build. 
I built mine for a bit less but had some parts already.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm building myself a custom fixed gear and I'm looking at around $400. It can be done on a budget, very easily. You just can't be too picky about parts.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

WHat would be some good steel frames to look at converting? Something in the $200 range


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Anything you like will work. Look for horizontal dropouts or be prepared to get a rear wheel made with a White Industries ENO eccentric hub.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

stunzeed said:


> WHat would be some good steel frames to look at converting? Something in the $200 range


You're best bet are the mid to upper end Japanese frames from the '80's. British threading, horizontal droputs, good to great steel and lugwork, and overall better quality than the majority of the second "bike boom" Euro imports. (Can we say French threaded bb shells too.)

Downside is that bikes/frames that were dumpster fodder a couple of years ago are now fetching $150-$200+ on Craigs List and eBay.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't want to know.

Fixed gear roadbike:

- custom lugged steel Spectrum frame (candy apple red)
- Dura Ace NJS crankset
- Dura Ace NJS chainring
- Dura Ace NJS BB
- Izumi NJS 1/8" track chain
- Phil rear cog
- Phil high flange hubs
- Mavic OP 36 h
- Campy Record fr/rr brakes
- 1" King headset
- Nitto Pearl quill stem
- Nitto177 bars
- Campy carbon brake levers
- Campy Centaur seatpost
- white Selle Italia Flite saddle


----------

